# AG's lawn journal journey



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Here is just a quick video I wanted to throw up as the new guy on the forum here.

I watched Killbuzz's video log and thought its a great idea that he is able to go back and watch his progress.

Look forward to learning a lot more on this forum.

AG

https://youtu.be/jqd5E0v0agU


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @aginhouse! Looks great!

You might consider renaming this topic and we can move it over to the Warm Season Lawn Journals section. It's a great way to track your progress, and it makes you eligible for our Lawn of the Month contests. Just let us know.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Thats perfect. Please move it for me


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Beautiful property! Expect those loropetalum to grow like crazy if you give them any fert. Mine bloomed like crazy when I hit my beds with the GCF Micro Greene and FloraGreene. Some of the keys I have to getting them to grow well is to not use hedge clippers, clip selectively by hand, and water them well. I love the fact that the old growth turns a nice purple after a few weeks of growing, and the red blooms are beautiful.

Regarding the Poa, Specticle Flo is going to be your friend. It worked amazingly well for me this winter. Price of entry is a bit steep, but for your size lot, you'd get several years worth of treatment out of a small bottle (IIR @$250 at SiteOne last year).


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

I appreciate the feedback re the Lorapetalum's. The label said I can expect 5'x5' at full growth. I plan on letting them grow full and natural with as little pruning as possible with exception to stop the leggy appearance when young. I will probably follow your advice and just hand prune here and there.

I'll read up on Specticle Flo. I have a SiteOne around the corner from me. I'll see what they have in stock. Thanks for the info.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Weeds are thick and bermuda's thin but I think I see signs of it filling in. Today I mowed at 1.5". Vitex's and the Dessert Willow is starting bloom. Grass is greening and I can start to see the Poa Annua begin to brown out after my Negate application 3 days ago. Beds are continuing to die off from the Glyphosate. Plan to start laying mulch next week.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Today I threw in some new plants and added 12 yards of mulch. Beds are Finally done!!!! What a whip. It kept raining on and off all day. Now we are expecting heavy hail tonight. I seriously hope hail doesn't kill all the new plants....




Maybe a little rain would be good for cleaning up the driveway....


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Excellent definition between bed and lawn...mulch looks very good!


----------

